# Transit base and solar panels to top up vehicle battery



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Folks,

We used to have a Bessecar to which we used to connect a small solar panel that we used to leave on the dashboard to keep the vehicle battery topped up. The solar panel was connected directly to the battery, we just used to plug it in when we left the vehicle in storage. It worked very well.

Now we've got the Tribute T-620 which is based on a Transit, unlike the Bessie which had the battery under the bonnet, the Transit battery is under the driver's seat.

On the Transit, if you need to jump-start the beastie, there's a connection point for the positive terminal under the bonnet and you connect the negative terminal to the to a suitable point on the chassis or the engine block.

The question is, where do we think is a good place to connect the solar panel connections to? I'm thinking I could use the jump-start point/chassis but I'm also wondering about the 12v points in the cabin for convenience - do they only allow current to flow one way and is this only when the ignition is on?

What do you know? Your advice is appreciated.

Mr Wez


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I have been in a similar situation.
Into the ciggy socket I plugged my mini solar unit. To make sure that it worked I had an additional twin cigarette lighter plug-in to allow the use of two plugins; a splitter. This had a little light in it to show when it was 'live', so that I knew the socket was always live. It also lit up if I only plugged my little solar panel in, showing that it was working.
There are many other routes you could take; through the fuse box or directly to the battery after checking the polarity of the wires.
Alan


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Alan, I'll check out the ciggy lighter/12v sockets this weekend

MrWez


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a transit base and use a dashboard solar panel to boost my main battery through the ciggy lighter. Neil


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

neilanddot said:


> I have a transit base and use a dashboard solar panel to boost my main battery through the ciggy lighter. Neil


Neil,

Is it through the ciggy lighter or one of the additional 12v sockets?

Do you have the storage flaps on top of the dash? On mine, the passenger one has a socket for an MP3 player whilst the drivers has a 12v socket.

MrWez


----------



## Razzo (May 1, 2005)

*Connection to engine battery*

Hi,

It sounds like you have a post 2007 Transit. If so on the back of the base to the Driver's seat is a battery terminal that you could connect to.

The ciggy lighter option may be easier, but I offer this as an alternative

Cheers

Brian


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Connection to engine battery*



Razzo said:


> Hi,
> 
> It sounds like you have a post 2007 Transit. If so on the back of the base to the Driver's seat is a battery terminal that you could connect to.
> 
> ...


Yes it is, I'll check it out this weekend thanks

MrWez


----------



## mikeT (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Connection to engine battery*



MrWez said:


> Razzo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Connection to engine battery*



mikeT said:


> Depending on what year the Transit is you could have two batteries under the drivers seat
> the front battery is just used to start the van the rear battery is used for everything else.
> so any charging will only go to the rear battery if you use the ciggy point !
> have a look hear
> ...


I think there's only one battery behind the drivers seat but I'll take a look

Thanks for the link.

MrWez


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Connection to engine battery*



mikeT said:


> have a look hear
> 
> http://fordtransit.org/forum/index.php
> 
> ...


Mike,

Linkee no workee! 

MrWez


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Linkee workee for me!

Dave


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Linkee workee for me!
> 
> Dave


Does for me now 

Wez


----------



## craigrogers (Oct 30, 2011)

We had a discussion about the double batteries on the Transit base and came to the conclusion that it's seems to be fitted as standard on the RWD but optional on the FWD. I have a 2010 FWD which doesn't have the extra leisure/aux battery.


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

MrWez said:


> neilanddot said:
> 
> 
> > I have a transit base and use a dashboard solar panel to boost my main battery through the ciggy lighter. Neil
> ...


Hi,
We have had our Transit for three and a half years and after reading your post decided to check our passenger side compartment for the ipod/aux socket and of course there it was.  
When I think of all the times we have struggled with the transmitter.......... :evil: 
Thank you MrWez


----------

